# Custom LMS4000



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a custom TC Sounds 10" LMS4000 subwoofer we built a while ago, we are selling it on clearance as the customer has upgraded.
The enclosure is 35Lnet, and made from solid 6061-T6 7/8" Thick Aluminum plate. Bolted together, and clear lacquered. It weighs in at 130lbs


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Any response graphs?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a a graph, green line, at listening position(11"away) before any eq, 1/3 octave smoothing, lowpass at 70hz, highpass at 10hz. In a 950 square foot room with 8-11 foot ceilings. And a nearfield graph, blue line, same settings.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you see any advantages/disadvantages to building a sub with a metal enclosure as opposed to wood?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The advantages are, very very solid, strong and heavy, at full power you cannot feel any vibrations in the walls. Its weight also keeps it from moving around the room. And it looks really nice, but we can also do laminated thin aluminum over MDF, for the look without the weight.
The disadvantages are weight again, its hard to move and expensive to ship. Cost to build is higher than average but not any more than the FW10.3 in high gloss for example. For that size enclosure, much bigger and materials cost and weight rises fast.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are a couple graphs without any eq, highpass or lowpass. At LP and Nearfield


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

wow...that is cool.


----------



## enixon (Dec 25, 2008)

Nathan,
did you ever sell this?
What is/was the going price?
Thanks in advance.
Cheers - EN


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Regular price for it would be around $2000, I still have it and would sell for $1200


----------

